
From Dec 1, 2019 Chinese govt will have full access to every server in China - mstaoru
https://www.chinalawblog.com/2019/10/chinas-new-cybersecurity-system-there-is-no-place-to-hide.html
======
ninju
>In cases where the Ministry of Public Security determines there is an
Internet security issue, it has the right to perform a remote access
inspection. the scope of which is set out in Article 10. Prior notice of
remote access is required.

>...it is not clear whether notice goes only to the cloud provided or to both
the cloud provider and the customer of the cloud provider

>...but my guess is that the cloud customer will never know unless its cloud
provider tells them.

So much for setting a datacenter in China (Apple and others) and expect that
your customer/business/proprietary data is not being shared with other Chinese
State Owned Entities (SOEs) (i.e. your competitors)

~~~
sieabahlpark
Wonder the feasibility of having ghost servers which just act as fake servers
to your external origin servers.

~~~
ninju
Well with the tightening of the Great Firewall (GFW) the chance of getting
data out without their knowledge is becoming slimmer and slimmer

------
TheNewGuys
How will any foreign owned entity realistically do business?

